

Science Exchange (YC S11) Gets A $1.5 Million Boost - abbottry
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/02/science-exchanges-marketplace-for-research-facilities-gets-a-1-5-million-boost/

======
joshu
Neat. I didn't follow up with them when I had the chance, wishing I had.

------
kayhi
I searched for a number of different experiments (protein express, protein
production, x-ray crystallography) without luck. Can't wait for them to pull
off the chicken and egg problem - all the best!

------
kapilkale
Congrats guys. It seems like Andreesen's participation in the Start Fund deal
has significantly improved (doubled? tripled?) their deal flow with YC
companies.

------
myared
Congrats! There's been lots of buzz about Science Exchange from the life
science community so far.

